# Wireless Cinema Kit and DECA



## RawisTheGameHhH (Mar 5, 2008)

I just had DTV come out on Friday and set me up with the HR34 and whole home dvr services without using the internet via the new swm connector outside of my house. So I have a HR34 and a H21. I just purchased a wireless cinema kit to get internet access to my receivers; however I plan on hooking it up to my H21 that has a DECA device connected to it in order to use the whole home dvr. First is this possible or does it have to be connected to the HR34? If it can be connected to the H21 will this allow the HR34 to access the internet as well? Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This is how and it will give access to all receivers


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (Mar 5, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> This is how and it will give access to all receivers


sweet; is there a clearer picture? also; is there a way to get the mac address of the device?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> sweet; is there a clearer picture? also; is there a way to get the mac address of the device?


This image should have been in the instructions that came with the W CCK.
MAC address is on the label.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (Mar 5, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> This image should have been in the instructions that came with the W CCK.
> MAC address is on the label.


thanks i should be getting it in the next few days


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Just to let you know, if you have an Ethernet run near the HR34 you can just hook that up. The HR34 will act like a bridge and give you Internet connectivity to all your receivers and maintain Whole Home as well.

- Merg


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (Mar 5, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Just to let you know, if you have an Ethernet run near the HR34 you can just hook that up. The HR34 will act like a bridge and give you Internet connectivity to all your receivers and maintain Whole Home as well.
> 
> - Merg


so i have to connect the wireless kit to the HR34 and not the H21? i was hoping to just connect it to the H21 and hope that would distribute the internet to all receivers via the swm.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"RawisTheGameHhH" said:


> so i have to connect the wireless kit to the HR34 and not the H21? i was hoping to just connect it to the H21 and hope that would distribute the internet to all receivers via the swm.


Negative. If you have an Ethernet cable near the HR34 just plug it in. Restart the HR34 and then the H21. You will have Internet and Whole Home on both. You won't need the CCK.

If you opt to use the CCK, it does not matter where it is connected in your setup. The goal of it is to bridge your home network to the coax network. Once that bridge is made, all receivers on your coax network will have Internet access. The CCK is not really connected to a receiver itself per se.

- Merg


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (Mar 5, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Negative. If you have an Ethernet cable near the HR34 just plug it in. Restart the HR34 and then the H21. You will have Internet and Whole Home on both. You won't need the CCK.
> 
> If you opt to use the CCK, it does not matter where it is connected in your setup. The goal of it is to bridge your home network to the coax network. Once that bridge is made, all receivers on your coax network will have Internet access. The CCK is not really connected to a receiver itself per se.
> 
> - Merg


oh ok; thanks; there is no good way to get a network cable down from the loft to my hr34


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (Mar 5, 2008)

never mind; i rebooted both boxes and all is good; thanks guys!!!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> ok i have it installed to my bedroom receiver (h21) however when i try to access the internet on my family room receiver (hmc34) it says its not connected; please help???


Re-run the network setup on the 34. I'm guessing it doesn't [yet] know there is the CCK.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (Mar 5, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Re-run the network setup on the 34. I'm guessing it doesn't [yet] know there is the CCK.


sorry; i just updated the post; all is good; thank you


----------

